# Best ATV Tires For Cold Plowing



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Will be plowing with a 2018 Honda Foreman. Foreman has almost new stock tires, was thinking of pulling tires and wheels and putting on my 2008 Rancher. Taking the old tires off the 12” aluminum wheels on the Rancher and installing a set of 26 or 27” Maxxis Zilla ... or similar tire. Looking for a lighter aggressive type tire. Could also just get chains and put them on the old Rancher tires... These newer Honda’s have full locker 4X4 and plenty of power. Will be pushing a 60” straight plow. We get a pretty mixed bag of conditions up North, Anything from freezing rain to wet snow to fluff.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Can never go wrong by having chains on or available at least. Better to have too much traction than not enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sounds like you want 100% traction.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ice racing studs??


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I’m working with less than ideal surfaces for plowing, uneven dirt/gravel. Will be unable to run at a speed much higher than a crawl. Maybe a larger surface area tire over an aggressive tread tire, might be the way to go.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have plowed with both Mudzilla's and ITP 589's and Stock tires and chains

best to worst is snow plowing only
Stock Tires Chains best plowing traction as the chains scrap away ice and hard pack snow to dig in and pull/push you threw

589

maxius Mudzilla's

other notes on these tires.

the Mudzilla's float on top great for if your trying to make it threw snow that's deep and don't want to high center your self.

on soft ground and Mud the Mudazilla's are better than the 589

the 589 are heavy also but ride better on hard pack than the Mudzilla's

on loose timber soil on hill sides the 589 pull better than mudzilla's

This is with a 02 Honda foreman.

the Mudzilla's go threw a swamp where the 589 wont.

589 wear like iron I have a set for 10 years and I can't tell any tread where on them yet.

just my thoughts


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah I’m looking at Maxxis Zillas, lighter than the mudzillas. Tough to get any decent tires up north, the shipping kills the deal.


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Or maybe Sedona Rip Saws? There sure are a lot of tire choices out there...


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Went with the Rip Saws, not installed yet. Chinook blew in and removed all the snow! The Rip Saws look to be a well built tire, albeit a little on the heavy side.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the ripsaws look like they will serve you well.

Post up how you think they due after you have done some plowing with them


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes they are an impressive tire! As well they should be for the price! I have not run anything this heavy duty on an ATV before. So to recap the work ahead, Highlifter Springs need to be installed, plow mount and parts put together/installed. LED lights mounted/wired, tires mounted/installed, Warn rope/strap on winch. New snow is up to 3-4”, better get with it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you've got alot to get done now in order to be ready for snow plowing better get to it. 

I would like to see a Pic of the complete and ready setup.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the Zillas on my quad but dont use it for snow. I wouldn't think they would be the best for snow but maybe a skinny radial tire would he better???


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

So I went through this same problem. I put chain all the way around on my Ranger and an weight in the back. Had tons of traction. So much traction I broke 2 front differentials, and one front axle. After my second front differential I decided to go a different direction.

I found a nice set of 15" rims and bought some winter car tires. I choose studded I-Pikes. Not as much traction as 4 wheels with chains but 100% better than ATV tires. I left the weight in the back and have been able to plow everything and with little to no problem.

Only time I wished I had chain was a 22" snowfall that took some finesse to work in. Here are some pictures of my setup. Hope it helps.


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah something to think about, too much traction! My setup is pretty light-duty compared to yours...Calcon.

The Rip Saw tires are installed and are a pretty heavy setup, which isn’t a bad thing for plowing. The rear 11” tire is huge and much heavier than the stock 10” that came off. Should help offset the weight of the plow, when you lift the plow up.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

dont think the Honda's have to worry about having enough power to break axle's

at least that has been the knock on them for a long time.

not great at anything but okay to good at most things and will start and get the job done. 

that's why i have the Honda's I want them to start and get the job done.


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Would have to agree except, the full-locker 4X4s, 2014 and on 500-520s have tremendous torque in 1st & 2nd gear. They are a real workhorse. They have all the power I need. Hondas are very reliable, not much goes wrong with them.


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

The 2018 Honda Foreman, with a 60" Warn Provantage front mount plow and Rip Saw tires.


----------

